# ODESSA PICS



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SNEAKS BITCH


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

LIL SNEAK HOES


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

WHAT SIZE ARE THESE HANDLEBARS STOPPING AT THE BEND


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

nice


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 17 2007, 11:26 PM~9250663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: i knew neal was goin be there now i'm really mad that i couldn make it!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

looks like a good show


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 17 2007, 09:05 PM~9250587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat looks like 2-d grave but wit out da thing ond a tank and da trike kit


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

CLEAN bikes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 18 2007, 09:11 AM~9252485
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


damn that little bastard is nice as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 18 2007, 08:34 AM~9252524
> *dat looks like 2-d grave but wit out da thing ond a tank and da trike kit
> *


wtf u talkin bout..


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

oh neal went with those bars, those bars were his original set until he made the ones he had at san diego, and he kept those, i always thought those were cool, i have to pop in to the shop when he gets back


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 18 2007, 08:34 AM~9252524
> *dat looks like 2-d grave but wit out da thing ond a tank and da trike kit
> *


This dude is smoking crack or all those hurricanes in florida got homeboy fucked up


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

of course, havent you noticed he cant speak proper english but has the capability to


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

decent bikes but man im diggin them cars....


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 18 2007, 08:11 AM~9252485
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks for the pic.'s eric


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 18 2007, 10:34 AM~9252524
> *dat looks like 2-d grave but wit out da thing ond a tank and da trike kit
> *


Yeah...

it looks exactly the same, except totally different :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 18 2007, 08:11 AM~9252485
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


training wheels........................................ nothing like PROBLEMAS


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

ARTISTICS TOOK BEST TRIKE


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Nov 18 2007, 06:13 PM~9254536
> *ARTISTICS TOOK BEST TRIKE
> *


Hell yea.... :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Nov 18 2007, 05:13 PM~9254536
> *ARTISTICS TOOK BEST TRIKE
> *


wicked man


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im not feelin the green bike theforks mabey is what is killin it for me i think the rim borders are sick but not the fork


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Nov 18 2007, 08:13 PM~9254536
> *ARTISTICS TOOK BEST TRIKE
> *


any other results??


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 18 2007, 11:11 AM~9252485
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Bones took 1st Place!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

congrats to neal for first place :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

in street?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 18 2007, 07:55 PM~9255076
> *in street?
> *


thats not street


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Bones Bike is the shit


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

way to go neal


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 18 2007, 09:56 PM~9255084
> *Bones Bike is the shit
> *


Just wait for Lil Bastard 2!!! :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 18 2007, 07:58 PM~9255102
> *Just wait for Lil Bastard 2!!! :0
> *


nice name, pics of lil bastard 1


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 18 2007, 07:58 PM~9255102
> *Just wait for Lil Bastard 2!!! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 18 2007, 08:51 PM~9255046
> *Bones took 1st Place!!!!!!!
> *


Dats my DOGG! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did Eric or Juan win anything?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ANY PICS OF THE SPIDERMAN BIKE FROM Knights of Pleasure?  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

alright where are the rest of the pics


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

pics of Juans Bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2007, 11:02 PM~9256024
> *Did Eric or Juan win anything?
> *


bones got 1st!!!
juan got third full custom!!!

eric didnt place...
skyler didnt place
omar got 1st trike and best of show and hundred bones!!!!!


up load some pics here in a sec...just got home


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 18 2007, 09:29 PM~9256258
> *bones got 1st!!!
> juan got third full custom!!!
> 
> ...


Damn. I cant wait to see the bikes that beat Eric.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2007, 12:51 AM~9256415
> *Damn. I cant wait to see the bikes that beat Eric.
> *


mayb sweet n sour or http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e275/ram...w/SHOWYO041.jpg
or tinkerbell


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2007, 11:51 PM~9256415
> *Damn. I cant wait to see the bikes that beat Eric.
> *


we couldnt fiqure it out either....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 18 2007, 11:54 PM~9256434
> *mayb sweet n sour or http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e275/ram...w/SHOWYO041.jpg
> or tinkerbell
> *


that not tinkerbell! that bike is from Dallas car club. it was in lrm magazine. cant remember the name. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 18 2007, 10:59 PM~9256480
> *we couldnt fiqure it out either....
> *


 :uh: where the pics?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 18 2007, 11:54 PM~9256434
> *mayb sweet n sour or http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e275/ram...w/SHOWYO041.jpg
> or tinkerbell
> *


lol at tinkerbell... maybe..lol


they had SS in radical??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

mike was not there with t.b.o.y?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 19 2007, 01:00 AM~9256486
> *that not tinkerbell! that bike is from Dallas car club. it was in lrm magazine. cant remember the name. :uh:
> *


i no that y i say sweet n sour or then the pix or tinkerbell


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 01:01 AM~9256489
> *lol at tinkerbell... maybe..lol
> they had SS in radical??
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 19 2007, 12:00 AM~9256488
> *:uh: where the pics?
> *


eric took all the bike pics..i just took some of the guys in the club and the cars...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i miss out on a good show. was there any comp for the playboy bike there?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 19 2007, 12:15 AM~9256582
> *i miss out on a good show. was there any comp for the playboy bike there?
> *



there was one a cople of donks...lol


i saw one but none on your level!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 19 2007, 12:14 AM~9256566
> *
> *


 :loco:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 19 2007, 12:05 AM~9256519
> *mike was not there with t.b.o.y?
> *


negative


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

peeps was moving out cam caught all the smog in the air!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

if you poke him he laughs...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 18 2007, 10:37 PM~9256742
> *if you poke him he laughs...
> 
> 
> ...


juan looks like he has downsindrum in this picture


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hey where's the Knights of Pleasure shirt? :
wrong pic :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 18 2007, 10:38 PM~9256752
> *juan looks like he has downsindrum in this picture
> *


dude looks like hes retarded.. for reals..
pooor juan...


right click saved.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2007, 12:39 AM~9256759
> *dude looks like hes retarded.. for reals..
> pooor juan...
> right click saved.
> *


rotmff!!!! going through them...laughing my ass off....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 19 2007, 12:38 AM~9256752
> *juan looks like he has downsindrum in this picture
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 18 2007, 11:42 PM~9256774
> *rotmff!!!!  going through them...laughing my ass off....
> *


every one seen them

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/inovatv


learn to log out :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 18 2007, 10:44 PM~9256794
> *every one seen them
> 
> http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/inovatv
> ...


simple just make youre thing private man :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 19 2007, 12:44 AM~9256794
> *every one seen them
> 
> http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/inovatv
> ...


 :0 all this time i thought it was private...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

erics


http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e275/ramos505


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 18 2007, 10:35 PM~9256729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That red bike on the left used to be a Socios bike.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 18 2007, 10:49 PM~9256822
> *erics
> http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e275/ramos505
> *


mines use to be public..
until i started addin naked hoes..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2007, 11:02 PM~9256911
> *mines use to be public..
> until i started addin naked hoes..
> *


pics of naked hoes. :|


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2007, 12:57 AM~9256877
> *That red bike on the left used to be a Socios bike.
> *


prophecy ceo's we took a litlle pic...

the trophy pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

erased dem


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 18 2007, 11:07 PM~9256943
> *prophecy ceo's we took a litlle pic...
> 
> the trophy pics
> *


They came out here to our show and we raffled that bike off. They won it so now its staying out there.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

them fools still driving..they should have more pics...

im out..im going on 3hrs of sleep from last night!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 18 2007, 11:29 PM~9256258
> *bones got 1st!!!
> juan got third full custom!!!
> 
> ...


 :nono: 3rd place mild. I told em I was semi but what ever.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 18 2007, 11:50 PM~9257225
> *:nono: 3rd place mild. I told em I was semi but what ever.
> *


Congrats.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks,Hell yeah. bike came out cool... Eric should have placed. That damn bike is bad


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

yea he should have!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 12:37 AM~9256742
> *if you poke him he laughs...
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS FROM ODESSA


























I'LL POST MORE TOMORROW


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2007, 12:10 AM~9256967
> *They came out here to our show and we raffled that bike off. They won it so now its staying out there.
> *



Dubbed La Suerte has brought home it's First (2nd Place Mild ) out here in Texas. :biggrin: Thanks Socios for building A winning Bike :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

HERE ARE SOMEMORE PICS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 19 2007, 10:50 AM~9257533
> *HERE ARE A FEW PICS FROM ODESSA
> 
> 
> ...


Is that $ sign done in 3D and the rest of it too?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 19 2007, 06:17 PM~9258383
> *HERE ARE SOMEMORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...



RO Bike :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

YOU DON'T SEE THIS AT A LRM SHOW!!!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

MY LITTLE CHAMP!!!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2007, 08:22 AM~9258404
> *Is that $ sign done in 3D and the rest of it too?
> *


YES EVERYTHING IS 3D. VERY NICE BIKE!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 08:39 AM~9256758
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bones looks like Tupac in that dew rag :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 19 2007, 09:17 AM~9258383
> *HERE ARE SOMEMORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


steel a hater kustoms outta austin texas did the fenders


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2007, 12:39 AM~9256759
> *dude looks like hes retarded.. for reals..
> pooor juan...
> right click saved.
> *


LMAO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 01:13 AM~9256988
> *them fools still driving..they should have more pics...
> 
> im out..im going on 3hrs of sleep from last night!
> *


got home @ 12:30am


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 18 2007, 10:37 PM~9256742
> *if you poke him he laughs...
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder where they poked him at on this picture


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What happen to you?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2007, 10:23 AM~9258409
> *RO Bike  :biggrin:
> *


BELONGS TO SANTANNA LBK CHAP


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 10:25 PM~9259619
> *BELONGS TO SANTANNA LBK CHAP
> *



:no:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2007, 12:52 PM~9259791
> *:no:
> *


Well how come theres no plaque on the bike? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2007, 10:57 PM~9259823
> *Well how come theres no plaque on the bike?  :dunno:
> *


He don't got a bike plaque. The plaques just came out last year for the bikes and not everyone has one yet. 

Don't ask me, I'm only in charge of PHX chap bikes so I do not know why he doens't have a bike plaque yet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2007, 01:06 PM~9259861
> *He don't got a bike plaque.  The plaques just came out last year for the bikes and not everyone has one yet.
> 
> Don't ask me, I'm only in charge of PHX chap bikes so I do not know why he doens't have a bike plaque yet.
> *


Thats weird. I didnt know that about your bike club. Every single one of our bikes has a plaque. I thought that all other clubs had a mandatory thing about that.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2007, 11:09 PM~9259873
> *Thats weird. I didnt know that about your bike club. Every single one of our bikes has a plaque. I thought that all other clubs had a mandatory thing about that.
> *


The bikes and cars have different rules. RO isn't stictly a bike club. Every bike falls under their designated chapter which has different in-house rules for their own chap on top of the overall club rules that must be followed. You're forgetting how big the club is we're not a small neighborhood club. Its like Walmart ya know say I work at Walmart, that doesn't mean I know a guy that works in a Walmart in NY or KS, or OH, or KY just cuz we work for the same company ya know?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2007, 01:12 PM~9259888
> *The bikes and cars have different rules.  RO isn't stictly a bike club.  Every bike falls under their designated chapter which has different in-house rules for their own chap on top of the overall club rules that must be followed.  You're forgetting how big the club is we're not a small neighborhood club.  Its like Walmart ya know say I work at Walmart, that doesn't mean I know a guy that works in a Walmart in NY or KS, or OH, or KY  just cuz we work for the same company ya know?
> *


But they all have the same rules at all the walmarts. There might be a few differences here and there because of each state, but otherwise there all identical. I also keep forgetting that your bike club is still pretty new and you might not have everything set up like older clubs do.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2007, 11:17 PM~9259926
> *But they all have the same rules at all the walmarts. There might be a few differences here and there because of each state, but otherwise there all identical. I also keep forgetting that your bike club is still pretty new and you might not have everything set up like older clubs do.
> *


Well that's the thing we're not a neighborhood bike club ya know and each chapter handles things differently. I can't jump to a guy in San Antonio and tell him how he needs to show or how he needs to represent, that's the responsiblity of the San Antonio Chapter prez on how he wants to handle the bikes ya know?  We're not strictly bikes like Socios, Legions, Nobility, Exclusive, etc.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2007, 01:30 PM~9260024
> *Well that's the thing we're not a neighborhood bike club ya know and each chapter handles things differently.  I can't jump to a guy in San Antonio and tell him how he needs to show or how he needs to represent, that's the responsiblity of the San Antonio Chapter prez on how he wants to handle the bikes ya know?    We're not strictly bikes like Socios, Legions, Nobility, Exclusive, etc.
> *


We have cars too and every car member has there own plaque too.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2007, 11:32 PM~9260036
> *We have cars too and every car member has there own plaque too.
> *


Yeah but you don't have 1500 members to keep track of with a mix of cars and bikes. it gets crazy :around:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 19 2007, 02:25 PM~9259619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HIS NAME "SANTANNA" ro LBK CHAP


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 11:46 PM~9260138
> *THATS HIS NAME "SANTANNA" ro LBK CHAP
> *


See , shows how much I know. I don't know everything about all the members who have bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2007, 09:27 AM~9258684
> *Bones looks like Tupac  in that dew rag :roflmao:
> *


is he too old to be on a bike? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Nov 19 2007, 03:04 PM~9260258
> *is he too old to be on a bike? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not when you sell bikes and bike parts you have to put your work out there :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 19 2007, 04:07 PM~9260281
> *not when you sell bikes and bike parts you have to put your work out there :biggrin:
> *


he was passing out buisness cards like a mutha!

Neal is a cool cat who had his fam out for the first time embrassing the lifestlye! 

nice meeting ya Neal! ONE COOL CAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2007, 12:07 AM~9260281
> *not when you sell bikes and bike parts you have to put your work out there :biggrin:
> *


Damn that's it. That's why I still build bikes! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Nov 19 2007, 04:04 PM~9260258
> *is he too old to be on a bike? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


think you will find most bikes are biult by adults for our children...or young homies who get in where they fit in!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 06:42 PM~9260807
> *think you will find most bikes are biult by adults for our children...or young homies who get in where they fit in!
> *


or adults who just build bikes for the fun of it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2007, 05:40 PM~9260796
> *Damn that's it.  That's why I still build bikes!    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 19 2007, 06:46 PM~9260833
> *or adults who just build bikes for the fun of it
> *


i got that bug too!! lol


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I HAVE SEEN THAT BIKE AROUND.....HE REPS RO AND HIS NAME IS SANTANA MORIN....OR THAT WAS THE ORIGINAL OWNERS NAME. HE USED TO BE IN A CLUB CALLED REALITIES WHEN I FIRST SAW THAT BIKE.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 19 2007, 07:07 PM~9261009
> *I HAVE SEEN THAT BIKE AROUND.....HE REPS  RO AND HIS NAME IS SANTANA MORIN....OR THAT WAS THE ORIGINAL OWNERS NAME.  HE USED TO BE IN A CLUB CALLED REALITIES WHEN I FIRST SAW THAT BIKE.
> *


thats still th owner
BIG MIKE OUT OF SAN ANGELO PAINTED THAT MOFO...

HE GOT BEST Murals too!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 06:10 PM~9261039
> *BIG MIKE OUT OF SAN ANGELO PAINTED THAT MOFO...
> 
> HE GOT BEST Murals too!
> *



I THOUGHT VON OTTO PAINTED THAT BIKE AND MURALED IT.......IT LOOKS LIKE HIS STYLE OF PAINT.

IT IS CLEAN.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 19 2007, 07:11 PM~9261044
> *I THOUGHT VON OTTO PAINTED THAT BIKE AND MURALED IT.......IT LOOKS LIKE HIS STYLE OF PAINT.
> 
> IT IS CLEAN.
> *


its hella clean....

his sponsor! painter of PURE INSANITY
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=100394278


quote  
"thats an awesome lookin bike..great job on the murals..there is one bike i had painted years back from lubbock belong to santana,hynotyzed i believe he calls it..well keep up the great work.."


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

more pics coming up


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 19 2007, 02:30 PM~9260024
> *Well that's the thing we're not a neighborhood bike club ya know and each chapter handles things differently.  I can't jump to a guy in San Antonio and tell him how he needs to show or how he needs to represent, that's the responsiblity of the San Antonio Chapter prez on how he wants to handle the bikes ya know?    We're not strictly bikes like Socios, Legions, Nobility, Exclusive, etc.
> *


legions n i think exclusive r not jus bike clubs......legions is mostly know for their bike but the car club got everything started.....we got the car club out here like 3 yrs ago and the others r from pasadena. cali....jus havent been seen n a while


i think the monte drop'em have been talking bout will fly an exclusive plaque


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

NICE BIKES...............ALL LOOK GREAT...............BRIANS NEW 1 SOON.........TO COME............GOD BLESS ALL...............NORCALLUXSSSSS DAD..... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Nov 19 2007, 09:53 PM~9262251
> *NICE BIKES...............ALL LOOK GREAT...............BRIANS NEW 1 SOON.........TO COME............GOD BLESS ALL...............NORCALLUXSSSSS DAD..... :biggrin:
> *


  uffin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: show-bound, GABRIEL(SCARFACE), WestTxFinest, eric ramos, juangotti
WHATS GOOD BIG DOG...WAS YOU AT THE SHOW??


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

now some more


















neal and his fam









just an internet club?


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 08:11 PM~9262386
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: show-bound, GABRIEL(SCARFACE), WestTxFinest, eric ramos, juangotti
> WHATS GOOD BIG DOG...WAS YOU AT THE SHOW??
> *


yes sir, but did not take my sons bike, had a few issues in making some changes


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> now some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this dumb ass and his trike of show trophie









the boy juan happy as fuck









omar and his 1st place shit









neal with his 1st also happy as shit


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Nov 19 2007, 10:13 PM~9262408
> *yes sir, but did not take my sons bike, had a few issues in making some changes
> *


WHAT HAPPENED!!! 

I MUST OF MISSED YA IN HELLA BIG CROWD OF UCE ...DAMN WOULD OF BEEN GOOD TO CATCH UP!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

this dumb ass and his trike of show trophie









good thang NEAL stayed for the rest of the awards....
mofo didnt even know he won....

SO WHAT DID YALL SPEND THE MONEY ON!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

pics aint in order so ??????? fuck it
























this took best mods n shit
that fuker was cool as shit 
he said it took him 1 week to have it painted n shit that he cleared it on sat before sunday the show
he also did latin lover if any of u old skool fukers remember it


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 19 2007, 08:11 PM~9262389
> *now some more
> 
> 
> ...


wen i 1st saw dis, i thawt it lookd photo shoppd


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 08:17 PM~9262444
> *this dumb ass and his trike of show trophie
> 
> 
> ...


that money will help the fund of engravinfor his shit


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

1929? or was it 1927?









the Socios raffle bike of this year 


















i was trippin this was in the lil pamflet shit of the show of last yeras pics look whos bike?


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 08:16 PM~9262429
> *WHAT HAPPENED!!!
> 
> I MUST OF MISSED YA IN HELLA BIG CROWD OF UCE ...DAMN WOULD OF BEEN GOOD TO CATCH UP!
> *


was doing a few small body mods, new paint and thats where the problem came :angry: , but its all good, it will be a totally new bike when you see it again.. i saw your bike but never ran into you, talk to you soon


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I fell in luv with this frame.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

these wite walls are fuken sic man i wonder were he got them at?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 10:30 PM~9262558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE MURALS WERE BAD ASS...YOU DONT SEE EM LIKE THAT ANYMORE..ALL COLOR FULL AND CHIT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

they were raffelin this bike for 5 buks a ticket i regret it cus it had real arizonas not fake ones


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Nov 19 2007, 10:26 PM~9262529
> *was doing a few small body mods, new paint and thats where the problem came :angry: , but its all good, it will be a totally new bike when you see it again.. i saw your bike but never ran into you, talk to you soon
> *


GET AT ME ANYTIME...YOU ALREADY KNOW IM HERE IN HUB!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Finally a pic of my bike! :uh: 
Lil homie "SON OF SAM" in the back.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

need to upload some more pics


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 19 2007, 09:29 PM~9262546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


paint on the pedal? or reflection?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reflection


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 09:37 PM~9262617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale 200 bucks shipped.
PM ME CLICK HERE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 10:46 PM~9262682
> *for sale 200 bucks shipped.
> PM ME CLICK HERE
> *


ALWAYS KIDDING AROUND


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 09:47 PM~9262689
> *ALWAYS KIDDING AROUND
> *


what?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 10:48 PM~9262697
> *what?
> *


YOU SHOULD OF TOLD ME I WOULD OF TOOK IT HOME! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 09:51 PM~9262729
> *YOU SHOULD OF TOLD ME I WOULD OF TOOK IT HOME! :cheesy:
> *


Bitch you barely had any room for your bike. Big pimpen Rollin the Dodge Charger on 22"s


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

200? atlest 300 u idot


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh. Might trade grim for a used air kit. good deal?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:no: u fuken retard ill trade you some fan rims for them forks then since ur takin stupid deals


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 19 2007, 09:58 PM~9262800
> *:no: u fuken retard ill trade you some fan rims for them forks then since ur takin stupid deals
> *


I would have to throw in a extra 50 bucks to make it a even trade.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 11:00 PM~9262822
> *I would have to throw in a extra 50 bucks to make it a even trade.
> *


LMAO....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 19 2007, 08:25 PM~9262516
> *
> 
> i was trippin this was in the lil pamflet shit of the show of last yeras pics look whos bike?
> ...


thats tight..
seems like no big dawgs made it out..
i should of went.. probaly could of took home some money..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2007, 11:52 PM~9263302
> *thats tight..
> seems like no big dawgs made it out..
> i should of went.. probaly could of took home some money..
> *


THEY STOPPED AT 20" SO IM SURE IT WOULD HAVE WENT DOWN LIKE THE OTHER SHOWS....NO COMPETION IN THAT CLASS..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 09:54 PM~9263324
> *THEY STOPPED AT 20" SO IM SURE IT WOULD HAVE WENT DOWN LIKE THE OTHER SHOWS....NO COMPETION IN THAT CLASS..
> *


oh well... 
last yr magnificos i took 2nd place best of show..

no one showed up..

so odessa might of been a good show for me.
fk it.
charge it to da game.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 19 2007, 09:25 PM~9262516
> *1929? or was it 1927?
> 
> 
> ...



you almost got it .it's a 1928 H.O.K. Majestic Blue.
adding some more stuff for next year. not much don't wanna over do it .
also it was nice meeting you guys .
showbound
juangotti
bones
omar and anybody else i may forgotten from your crew.
keep Low Ridin homies.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 20 2007, 12:04 AM~9264046
> *you almost got it .it's a 1928  H.O.K. Majestic Blue.
> 
> *



didnt know majestics had their own color


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool meetin ya to got some clean ass bikes and how did u get ahold of that 28??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 19 2007, 11:07 PM~9264065
> *didnt know majestics had their own color
> *


not for them.
its a new kandy color hok came out wth this yr..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2007, 12:09 AM~9264081
> *not for them.
> its a new kandy color hok came out wth this yr..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I know its not for them. reminds me when people from here(houston) say screw blue, WTF is screw blue, his impala is candy cobalt blue


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2007, 12:07 AM~9264067
> *cool meetin ya to got some clean ass bikes and how did u get ahold of that 28??
> *


likewise
i got it at a auntique shop here in town for 25 dollars they have 2 pedal cars right now but they want too much for them . when i picked this one up it was nothing but rust i wish i would of took before pics of it i had to get it sandblasted to be able to do anything with it that's how bad the rust was .


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 20 2007, 05:35 AM~9262157
> *legions n i think exclusive r not jus bike clubs......legions is mostly know for their bike but the car club got everything started.....we got the car club out here like 3 yrs ago and the others r from pasadena. cali....jus havent been seen n a while
> i think the monte drop'em have been talking bout will fly an exclusive plaque
> *


Exclusive is strictly bikes que no? Drp Em please clarify this for us!

Legions CC is strictly cars and Legions BC is strictly bikes. That's how I've always seen it and the two never really got together as one unified club like they were two totally different entities even though they shared the same plaque and name :dunno: BigTex could clear that one up


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Thee Artistics is kind of like that too arent they? They got the ass clowns like Eric and Art doing the bikes but they also got cars :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 20 2007, 07:30 AM~9265313
> *Exclusive is strictly bikes que no?  Drp Em please clarify this for us!
> 
> Legions CC is strictly cars and Legions BC is strictly bikes.  That's how I've always seen it and the two never really got together as one unified club like they were two totally different entities even though they shared the same plaque and name :dunno:  BigTex could clear that one up
> *



EXCLUSIVE will always be known as a bike club, but there is a couple cars in the making. I have my monte coming up, our cali chapter has a couple, Dallas has a couple. The car scene for us will just be starting in 2008. So to answer the ? we are both car n bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 19 2007, 11:32 PM~9264288
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I know its not for them. reminds me when people from here(houston) say screw blue, WTF is screw blue, his impala is candy cobalt blue
> *


gotcha..
yea dude in my hood got a screw blue impala..
but its actually a oriental blue over a purple base..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 20 2007, 09:32 AM~9265330
> *Thee Artistics is kind of like that too arent they?  They got the ass clowns like Eric and Art doing the bikes but they also got cars  :dunno:
> *


pretty much, still under the CC rules and regs, dont know if the CC will ever branch out...kinda like LIFESYLES, 
Overall bike pres art, then chap pres....

my car may not be able to sport a plaque????? 

if not that would kind of suck....i do believe if it did it would be the first out of state cc in 30yr if im correct...we shall see when its done!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 08:37 PM~9262617
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice forks n handle bars.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

you should of seen it with the cissy bar looked even better to bad juan wasn't around to see it when i put it on .to show to his dad


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 20 2007, 01:38 AM~9264335
> *likewise
> i got it at a auntique shop here in town for 25 dollars  they have 2 pedal cars right now but they want too much  for them .  when i picked this one up it was  nothing but rust i wish i would of took before pics of it i had to get it sandblasted to be able to do anything with it that's how bad the rust was .
> *


nice chatting with ya big dog!

get rid of that sissy....might have to grab it for juan for an xmas present!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

right before we rolled out the dude called me that he was on his way to pick it up. (sorry) you should of told me you wanted to do that i would of saved it for you . make juan smile even bigger ..
it was kool chatting with you also .


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

It was a very good show!!!!!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 19 2007, 08:37 PM~9262617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice parts juan needs a matching sissybar or a square twisted one


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 19 2007, 08:46 AM~9258493
> *MY LITTLE CHAMP!!!
> 
> 
> ...


MY LITTLE HOMIE ALWAYS REPPIN TO THE FULLEST


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 09:08 AM~9265433
> *pretty much, still under the CC rules and regs, dont know if the CC will ever branch out...kinda like LIFESYLES,
> Overall bike pres art, then chap pres....
> 
> ...


maybe


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 20 2007, 01:17 PM~9266939
> *maybe
> *


fuck a maybe me and sam will sport a plaque.
I am a rebel like that. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 20 2007, 11:44 AM~9266337
> *Nice parts juan needs a matching sissybar or a square twisted one
> *


a square one soon. but this is on hold. gotta prioritize.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2007, 09:02 AM~9265416
> *gotcha..
> yea  dude in my hood got a screw blue impala..
> but its actually a oriental blue over a purple base..
> *


in rollin 84z, them ****** have cobalt blue caddies and are calling the color screw blue, i dont care.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 08:46 AM~9265375
> *EXCLUSIVE will always be known as a bike club, but there is a couple cars in the making. I have my monte coming up, our cali chapter has a couple, Dallas has a couple. The car scene for us will just be starting in 2008. So to answer the ? we are both car n bike
> *


i seen a red delta 88 with a brown vynil top that has mathing 20in rims.here in houston and it says EXCLUSIVE in the back. is he with yall?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 20 2007, 05:21 PM~9268496
> *i seen a red delta 88 with a brown vynil top that has mathing 20in rims.here in houston and it says EXCLUSIVE in the back. is he with yall?
> *


There is also a Exclusives and Exclusivez club...
:dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im an assclown


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 20 2007, 04:21 PM~9268496
> *i seen a red delta 88 with a brown vynil top that has mathing 20in rims.here in houston and it says EXCLUSIVE in the back. is he with yall?
> *


You are the second person to tell me that. DJ LATIN also told me abouta truck at the park on sunday. Im going to have to get to the bottom of it, or due something cause I went to the court house to reg. the name


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 06:39 PM~9269023
> *You are the second person to tell me that. DJ LATIN also told me abouta truck at the park on sunday. Im going to have to get to the bottom of it, or due something cause I went to the court house to reg. the name
> *


seen the car on sunday on irvington and crosstimber. alot cars go but about 6 lowriders.

they will probably be at the 2nd annual HLC toy drive


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice pics man


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

it was this car


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I had to do it:

What would be the results if we were there:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 20 2007, 05:48 PM~9269086
> *it was this car
> 
> 
> ...



He wasnt suppose to be doint that this early.........oooooooooooooooooooops


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 06:51 PM~9269104
> *He wasnt suppose to be doint that this early.........oooooooooooooooooooops
> *


wut?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what if what if what if. LMAO. Trophies Trophies Trophies... their was enough to go around


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 07:50 PM~9269099
> *I had to do it:
> 
> What would be the results if we were there:
> ...


should of,would of, could of....

the trikes would have placed


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 07:50 PM~9269099
> *I had to do it:
> 
> What would be the results if we were there:
> ...


should of,would of, could of....

the trike and Prob. would have placed

then again the parts where on another bike :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its all fun and games till some one starts shit because they didnt go booo hooo fukres


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2007, 08:55 PM~9269609
> *its all fun and games till some one starts shit because they didnt go booo hooo fukres
> *


where are the rest of the f-n pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2007, 09:14 PM~9262413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2










Could of got ya one of these...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

in ur ass 
most of them are of sweet n sour and bones bike thats all


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got some no cored


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 08:59 PM~9269651
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


iv


dont think you can enter ghosts....hehehhee rip


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2007, 09:00 PM~9269658
> *in ur ass
> most of them are of sweet n sour and bones bike thats all
> *


bones home yet....get home ok?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

IDK. hit him up and find out...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

still no anser the only *** whos gots his cell phone number is casper and im not callin him


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2007, 08:10 PM~9269736
> *still no anser the only *** whos gots his cell phone number is casper and im not callin him
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2007, 06:55 PM~9269609
> *its all fun and games till some one starts shit because they didnt go booo hooo fukres
> *


Talk all the shit you want..............1 day we will meet n your ass is mine :biggrin: 

I have that part you sold me 4-sale so if you know anybody just holla


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

haha u got pics of it plated hahaha ?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2007, 07:43 PM~9269946
> *haha u got pics of it plated hahaha ?
> *



YEAH BUT I DECIDE TO KEEP FOR MY CAR. I MIGHT NEED IT IN THE TRUNK


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 09:59 PM~9270086
> *YEAH BUT I DECIDE TO KEEP FOR MY CAR. I MIGHT NEED IT IN THE TRUNK
> *


YO QUIERO VER ESTE CARRO!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 05:50 PM~9269099
> *I had to do it:
> 
> What would be the results if we were there:
> ...


 WELL YOU PROBABLY WOULD HAVE WON!!! THAT IS ONE OF THE REASONS WE WENT ALL THE WAY OUT THERE WAS TO SEE YOUR BIKES AND FREDDY IN PERSON, BUT BOTH OF YOU WERE NO SHOWS. MAYBE WE WILL SEE THEM SOON. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mother fuckin sicdeville about to get taken apart... again :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn wtf ur trippin so its going to have a newer paint job?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2007, 10:49 PM~9271283
> *damn wtf ur trippin so its going to have a newer paint job?
> *


no.. just fix them damage from the fall..
and i might get a mural


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

to cover the place were its more fuked up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 20 2007, 10:57 PM~9271335
> *to cover the place were its more fuked up
> *


naw.. the fucked up place isnt getting a mural..
the side are ...

theres only one fucked up spot.. and it can be covered with a pattern


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

I finally made it back :biggrin: still trying to wake up I had great time Big BigThanks to Gilbert & (EEEEE Tommy) Cortez and his whole family for showing my fam some serious Southern Hospitality ..........Damn y'all do it Big in Texas :biggrin: All of Thee Artistics cats were cool Show Bound , Eric, Big Juangotti, Omar *We did it*  ......................I met alot of people Had some breakfast with the guy who owns the Prophecy Bike and Car He gave me alot of insight on lowriding Thanks. .........I talked with so many people cats from RO, Dallas Lowrider, Uce, There was one crew that step in about 30 deep I can't remember their name But I no the're an old crew I've seen them in Lowrider and street low................Anyone I forgot to mention sorry but it was real good meeting you. I'll post up some pics in a couple :wave: :wave: 

Damn phone is on the fritz I'll have it corrected in a few


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 21 2007, 11:46 AM~9273578
> *I finally made it back  :biggrin:  still trying to wake up I had great time Big BigThanks to Gilbert & (EEEEE Tommy) Cortez and his whole family for showing my fam some serious Southern Hospitality ..........Damn y'all do it Big in Texas :biggrin: All of Thee Artistics cats were cool Show Bound , Eric, Big Juangotti, Omar We did it  ......................I met alot of people Had some breakfast with the guy who owns the Prophecy Bike and Car He gave me alot of insight on lowriding Thanks. .........I talked with so many people cats from RO, Dallas Lowrider, Uce, There was one crew that step in about 30 deep I can't remember their name But I no the're an old crew I've seen them in Lowrider and street low................Anyone I forgot to mention sorry but it was real good meeting you. I'll post up some pics in a couple  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Damn phone is on the fritz  I'll have it corrected in a few
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 21 2007, 12:46 PM~9273578
> *I finally made it back  :biggrin:  still trying to wake up I had great time Big BigThanks to Gilbert & (EEEEE Tommy) Cortez and his whole family for showing my fam some serious Southern Hospitality ..........Damn y'all do it Big in Texas :biggrin: All of Thee Artistics cats were cool Show Bound , Eric, Big Juangotti, Omar We did it  ......................I met alot of people Had some breakfast with the guy who owns the Prophecy Bike and Car He gave me alot of insight on lowriding Thanks. .........I talked with so many people cats from RO, Dallas Lowrider, Uce, There was one crew that step in about 30 deep I can't remember their name But I no the're an old crew I've seen them in Lowrider and street low................Anyone I forgot to mention sorry but it was real good meeting you. I'll post up some pics in a couple  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Damn phone is on the fritz  I'll have it corrected in a few
> *


Good to hear you and your family made it home safe!! Congrats on the win! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 06:50 PM~9269099
> *I had to do it:
> 
> What would be the results if we were there:
> ...



the results would be obvious :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 21 2007, 10:00 AM~9273673
> *Good to hear you and your family made it home safe!!  Congrats on the win! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: good to heard u got there safe 
get your rest man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 21 2007, 10:46 AM~9273578
> *I finally made it back  :biggrin:  still trying to wake up I had great time Big BigThanks to Gilbert & (EEEEE Tommy) Cortez and his whole family for showing my fam some serious Southern Hospitality ..........Damn y'all do it Big in Texas :biggrin: All of Thee Artistics cats were cool Show Bound , Eric, Big Juangotti, Omar We did it  ......................I met alot of people Had some breakfast with the guy who owns the Prophecy Bike and Car He gave me alot of insight on lowriding Thanks. .........I talked with so many people cats from RO, Dallas Lowrider, Uce, There was one crew that step in about 30 deep I can't remember their name But I no the're an old crew I've seen them in Lowrider and street low................Anyone I forgot to mention sorry but it was real good meeting you. I'll post up some pics in a couple  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Damn phone is on the fritz  I'll have it corrected in a few
> *


go to sleep playa. I know you been up .


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 21 2007, 07:46 PM~9273578
> *I finally made it back  :biggrin:  still trying to wake up I had great time Big BigThanks to Gilbert & (EEEEE Tommy) Cortez and his whole family for showing my fam some serious Southern Hospitality ..........Damn y'all do it Big in Texas :biggrin: All of Thee Artistics cats were cool Show Bound , Eric, Big Juangotti, Omar We did it  ......................I met alot of people Had some breakfast with the guy who owns the Prophecy Bike and Car He gave me alot of insight on lowriding Thanks. .........I talked with so many people cats from RO, Dallas Lowrider, Uce, There was one crew that step in about 30 deep I can't remember their name But I no the're an old crew I've seen them in Lowrider and street low................Anyone I forgot to mention sorry but it was real good meeting you. I'll post up some pics in a couple  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Damn phone is on the fritz  I'll have it corrected in a few
> *


Welcome back Thugg Life


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Nov 21 2007, 09:46 AM~9273578
> *I finally made it back  :biggrin:  still trying to wake up I had great time Big BigThanks to Gilbert & (EEEEE Tommy) Cortez and his whole family for showing my fam some serious Southern Hospitality ..........Damn y'all do it Big in Texas :biggrin: All of Thee Artistics cats were cool Show Bound , Eric, Big Juangotti, Omar We did it  ......................I met alot of people Had some breakfast with the guy who owns the Prophecy Bike and Car He gave me alot of insight on lowriding Thanks. .........I talked with so many people cats from RO, Dallas Lowrider, Uce, There was one crew that step in about 30 deep I can't remember their name But I no the're an old crew I've seen them in Lowrider and street low................Anyone I forgot to mention sorry but it was real good meeting you. I'll post up some pics in a couple  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> Damn phone is on the fritz  I'll have it corrected in a few
> *


BONES IT WAS NICE TO MEET YOU. I'M REALLY SORRY I WAS SO BUSY AND DIDN'T GET TO TALK TO YOU MORE. WE CAN CHAT MORE NEXT TIME. HAPPY TO HERE YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

TTT


----------

